# Nissan Versa Note S plus cluster swap



## kazekdanel (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys. I have question about swap my Orange old version of cluster to newer from Note SL SV SR. Its gonna fit like plug n play or need some work?









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

